# FLV : Milk and Honey



## Yiannaki (4/5/16)

Howdy peeps 

Just wanted to check if anyone has stock of this in JHB? I know Valley Vapour is out of stock at the moment.

Perhaps someone would also be willing to sell me 10ml of their personal stash?

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Mike (4/5/16)

Can you send a courier?  I'm sure I have a bottle, or half a bottle spare. Drop me a message and we'll make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

I have plenty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (4/5/16)

Rather take from Joel. I've only got a 15ml bottle or two


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

No, rather take from Mike, he only has a 15ml bottle or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike (4/5/16)

method1 said:


> No, rather take from Mike, he only has a 15ml bottle or two.



My Flv order is only being processed today - can add more on for you. Will get you 16oz of it!


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Thanks but no thanks. I have enough milk and honey to supply the actual "land of milk and honey".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/16)

Thanks @Mike and @method1 . You guys rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (4/5/16)

We have the Pompous Pom Queen Bee in store for R150.00


----------



## Yiannaki (4/5/16)

Mari said:


> We have the Pompous Pom Queen Bee in store for R150.00



thanks for the response  only looking for the concentrate specifically


----------



## Ezekiel (4/5/16)

"And so, Moses adressed his people: 'Behold! I have seen the land of Milk and Honey beyond the desserts of Egypt and yonder. It resides not in Canaan, but rather in the lands of the @method1 and @Mike who hoards what is rightfully ours and, despite their great stockpiles, doth not incorporate it into their respective juice lines. We shall cross the Nile, traverse the desert, and wander precariously through the JHB CBD and claim back the promised concentrates. And mine staff shall be transformed into the mythical Griffin, and we shall but blow clouds of manna into the sky, and we shall strike these lazy bums from their comforts of composing and studying and force them to release some new juices consisting of Milk, Honey, and, I doth know, maybe some strawberry cream or something."

Cmon guys. Stop hoarding and start mixing.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Your concerns have been heard @Ezekiel - I'll be releasing a new flavour tomorrow!

It's 0.5% FLV M&H. 

I call it Milkin' Money.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Ezekiel (4/5/16)

method1 said:


> Your concerns have been heard @Ezekiel - I'll be releasing a new flavour tomorrow!
> 
> It's 0.5% FLV M&H.
> 
> I call it Milkin' Money.



Or "Debbie Takes Your Dough"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike (4/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Cmon guys. Stop hoarding and start mixing.



You say that like we haven't been mixing


----------



## Stosta (4/5/16)

Ezekiel said:


> "And so, Moses adressed his people: 'Behold! I have seen the land of Milk and Honey beyond the desserts of Egypt and yonder. It resides not in Canaan, but rather in the lands of the @method1 and @Mike who hoards what is rightfully ours and, despite their great stockpiles, doth not incorporate it into their respective juice lines. We shall cross the Nile, traverse the desert, and wander precariously through the JHB CBD and claim back the promised concentrates. And mine staff shall be transformed into the mythical Griffin, and we shall but blow clouds of manna into the sky, and we shall strike these lazy bums from their comforts of composing and studying and force them to release some new juices consisting of Milk, Honey, and, I doth know, maybe some strawberry cream or something."
> 
> Cmon guys. Stop hoarding and start mixing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





method1 said:


> Your concerns have been heard @Ezekiel - I'll be releasing a new flavour tomorrow!
> 
> It's 0.5% FLV M&H.
> 
> I call it Milkin' Money.





Ezekiel said:


> Or "Debbie Takes Your Dough"



You guys are too funny!


----------

